# useful sites for newbies



## measuretwicecutonce (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi,

I been lurking in here for a while and appreciate the advice given by those who have the knowledge. As much as I enjoy reading Im a visual kinda guy and wondered if anyone knew of any decent websites of youtube channels which would also assist a new starter.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi

Maybe if you had a specific area of interest that you are interested in it might narrow things down so that people who are interested in that section ie

What's your actual section of highest interest? Always a good idea to start there.

In making coffee is it all the different ways of making or just 1 in particular ?

What type of equipment do you own?

There's a multitude of other questions but start with those (if you like) and then the advice will be easier to give.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try these...https://www.chefsteps.com/classes/espresso


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

This is a great read for newbies, I find everyone over complicates tamping pressure. https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/how-hard-should-you-tamp


----------

